# Im back ... from three weeks travelling in Europe - PICS!!



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

feels like its been ages since i have bene online - been off travelling Europe for three weeks - in total 3000 miles driving - thankfully not in the Meggy 

we went to France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Austria, Italy, Monaco, and then into again France

thought I would share some pics of my adventures and the rest are on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622437747317/

the highlight was discovering a Renaultsport shop in Paris on the Champs Elysees  and getting to sit in the new Megane 250:



















here are some of our fave pics:

















































































































































and some other random things along the way:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Some nice pictures there especially the waterfall and the birds of prey stuff

:lol: there are a lot of double meaning references on the continent!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks like a good trip

i love this pic


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

cool!

im doing a similiar sort of trip next year, will check out the rest of the pics later

you not doing any kind of write up? would be a great read


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

well i have written a kind of diary of events that occurred along the way, a hand written one that i was debating whether to type up or not

was certainly a fun trip 

we camped the whole way round and realised that in our last week that the majority of camp sites shut from october onwards lol so that put a bit of a spanner in the budget as we had to hotel the rest of it, but was nice to not have an inflatable mattress for a few days haha!!

where are you thinking of going to?


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

how far is pussey from london?? :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like you had a great time - Is that Venice and portofino in the pics


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like a good trip and I wish I had done something like this when I was young with no ties. Oh well, something to look forward to doing in my twilight years:thumb:

Some nice pics there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! 

Some of those places are beautiful, and great photos. I really enjoyed that read:thumb:

I'm going to do a similar thing next year in the spring in the BMW, but only for 2 weeks. 

Any more pics for us to enjoy?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent pictures, looks like a great trip!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Welcome Back ! 

Looks like a fun trip with lots of stop off's during your three weeks. 

Great range of pictures too, from stunning scenery shots to some rather chucklesome signs etc :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Really good photos


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks guys - yes it really was a fantastic trip, almost decided not to do it as we thought the weather would be bad, but it was sunny and warm pretty much every day!



WHIZZER said:


> Looks like you had a great time - Is that Venice and portofino in the pics


yes thats Venice - what a fantastic place, loved it! not sure on what Portofino is,



Veedub18 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Some of those places are beautiful, and great photos. I really enjoyed that read:thumb:
> 
> ...


cool! where are you thinking of going?

I really enjoyed Luxembourg city/capital as it really was a farytale looking place with old castles and turrets etc

then Lucerne in Switzerland was great also - looked beautiful by night too

Venice too - so beautiful by night and had a nice meal at the waters edge

I didnt rate Paris at all to be honest, was just really noisy and busy from morning til night, hectic to drive about and not a romantic city as its meant to be? although the Louvre museum was fantastic and its good to say we have been to Paris, they also have a great Renaultsport shop on the Champs Eylssees 

The Black Forest was a fantastic drive - the views there were great and enjoyed a stop in this cafe in the mountain on the way from Lucern in Switzerland http://www.klausenpasshoehe.ch/

it has a live webcam, was beautiful sunshine, but just logged into it now to find that that over night its covered in snow!!! wow!

there were also some great roads from Italy to Monaco - wow through some tunnels and felt like being on track  tryes were a bit worse for wear after hehe!


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

The pics sitting by the lake - is that Garda?

Oh yes, and _hello_


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What was your full route out of interest? Currently planning a jaunt next year, intending to go through France, to Switzerland, Italian Lakes for 4 nights, Saltzburg for 3 nights and then back through Germany


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Some quality pictures there, thanks for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

evenflow said:


> The pics sitting by the lake - is that Garda?
> 
> Oh yes, and _hello_


the ones of me sitting by the lake is at a little campsite in Switzerland, near Lucern

but the pics with the boats in is Lake Garda and i have a load of others from Lake Garda on the Flickr page



Neil_S said:


> What was your full route out of interest? Currently planning a jaunt next year, intending to go through France, to Switzerland, Italian Lakes for 4 nights, Saltzburg for 3 nights and then back through Germany


the full route:
Drove through France to Belgium (1 night in Bruge), 
Luxembourg (1 night in Vianden and 1 in Luxembourg city), 
Germany (1 night in Frieberg then 1 night in Tittisee), 
Switzerland (1 night in Lucern), 
Liechtenstein, (1 night in Triesen i think)
Austria (just drove through, didnt stay), 
Italy (1 night in Lake Garda, 1 night in Venice, 1 night near Genova) 
and then onto France (through Nice and Monaco and stayed 1 night in Avignon, 1 night near Pont du Gard, then through the Cevennes National Park and stayed 1 night in Mende, then onto Poitier for 1 night, 1 night near Orleans, then 2 nights in Paris and 1night near Calais

im sure i might have missed a few places but we did it all camping, so in the third week we realised that most campsites are shut, hence sometimes we did some huge distances in one go in an attempt to find a campsite lol


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds fantastic, thanks, ah Potier, did you go to Futuroscope?


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> Sounds fantastic, thanks, ah Potier, did you go to Futuroscope?


ohhh yes  Futuroscope was fantastic!!! wow some of the best 3D i could have ever imagined!! was a great experience that was - so glad i went there!

have you been then?


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

MeganeChick said:


> well i have written a kind of diary of events that occurred along the way, a hand written one that i was debating whether to type up or not
> 
> was certainly a fun trip
> 
> ...


looking at a huge 3500 mile trip

bruges - stuttgart - stelvio - livornio - monte carlo - nice - miliau - lyon - nurburg

still planning at tho moment but cant wait!


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

col85 said:


> looking at a huge 3500 mile trip
> 
> bruges - stuttgart - stelvio - livornio - monte carlo - nice - miliau - lyon - nurburg
> 
> still planning at tho moment but cant wait!


cool!! yeah think we did 3000 miles by the time we were home

looks like you are heading to some different locations, how long you planning to take to do it?

i think we really could have done with more than three weeks, ended up doing some huge chunks of driving towards the end, to try and get back up towards home lol


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Some gorgeous photos there. Reminds me of my trip last year. France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany (including the Ring), Switzerland, Italy (and the Stelvio Pass), back in to France for the Viaduc de Millau and Lourdes. 3500 miles in two weeks. Catholic members will be pleased to hear that I even managed to get myself admitted to hospital in Lourdes after taking ill.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

MeganeChick said:


> cool!! yeah think we did 3000 miles by the time we were home
> 
> looks like you are heading to some different locations, how long you planning to take to do it?
> 
> i think we really could have done with more than three weeks, ended up doing some huge chunks of driving towards the end, to try and get back up towards home lol


at the mo about 15 days but were not going to be site seeing in most of the places, just stop offs. Really we just want some good alps driving, 2 days in Monaco and some laps of the ring. The rest are just extras :thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

col85 said:


> at the mo about 15 days but were not going to be site seeing in most of the places, just stop offs. Really we just want some good alps driving, 2 days in Monaco and some laps of the ring. The rest are just extras :thumb:


ooh nice, you will have some fun driving round those locations 

we didnt manage to do the Ring, GUTTED!!! next time though....


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

what on earth is that thing in the 3rd pic down?


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

sharpy24 said:


> what on earth is that thing in the 3rd pic down?


lol i know, it was some mental caterpillar thing i think


----------

